# Removed floor drain.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I was checking the plans for a new commercial building and noticed that the floor drain was removed. E-mailed to the architect about floor drain and he replied back this:

Omitted, see below / attached… Steve*Water Resources Review************** *.....Comment:********** Only domestic waste is allowed to enter the Brevard County Sewer System. Remove the floor drain from the Storage Room.*Response:********** Will comply, please refer to revision on Sheet P-1.*

Never heard that before. It's that right?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What would be going in that drain? Storm water?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I was thinking along the same lines, either it's not needed or it would have been re-directed to the storm system.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Brevard, FL?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Not storm, will be an small utility room with a mop sink, a lav and electrical WHT. 
Yes Natan, is on Brevard Fl.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> Not storm, will be an small utility room with a mop sink, a lav and electrical WHT. Yes Natan, is on Brevard Fl.


Sounds like that's domestic waste...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is a partial pics for the original plans (retail store). It's the same pic, I don't know which one you can see it better (took it in different ways).


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> Here is a partial pics for the original plans (retail store). It's the same pic, I don't know which one you can see it better (took it in different ways).


I can't make out anything.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I did from a pdf format in my cell, tomorrow I'll take a picture to the blue print.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> I did from a pdf format in my cell, tomorrow I'll take a picture to the blue print.


is the this with the FD removed?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Depending on which code is enforced where you are, a floor drain may be required.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

This is before they decided removed the floor drain in the first pic (by the MS and LV) second is the baths and water fountain and 3rd all together . Hope you can see it better.



















As you can see, its 2 more floor drain in baths. Why removed this one? Not a problem for me but I'm just curious now.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> This is before they decided removed the floor drain in the first pic (by the MS and LV) second is the baths and water fountain and 3rd all together . Hope you can see it better. As you can see, its 2 more floor drain in baths. Why removed this one? Not a problem for me but I'm just curious now.


Not sure... Can't set any reason to remove it, but plenty of reasons to keep it.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

That's why I posted the thread, I think the same way. Thanks.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> That's why I posted the thread, I think the same way. Thanks.


Gonna install it anyway?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

No Fly, like I said before I'm just curious.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Just put the damn thing in. We know what they're for.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I've worked in some towns that won't allow floor drains or clean outs at or below grade because they don't want ground water going into the sanitary because they would have to treat unmetered water. The only exceptions they would allow were in public restrooms and commercial kitchens because those areas are supposed to be mopped a lot. As long as the plumbing inspector and board of health is OK with leaving the floor drain out I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Is this area prone to flooding? This floor drain is nothing more than an emergency drain typically in areas of overflows of plumbing fixtures. The same type of drain is in the bathroom. The theory of not treating ground water is interesting but I would say if you had water above the ground floor you would have more to deal with than one floor drain. Sounds like a inspector was reading something wrong and wanted to show his ass.


----------

